# SS 19.02.22 - Lyapunov #1



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Sergei Lyapunov (1859 - 1924))

Symphony No. 1 in B minor

I. Andantino - Allegro con spirito
II. Andante sostenuto 
III. Scherzo: Allegretto vivace
IV. Finale: Allegro molto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I decided to continue cougarjuno's Russian Romantics series. Russians do have some . Sergei wrote only two symphonies. Lyapunov had produced an impressive catalog of piano, vocal, and orchestral works. He is largely remembered for his Douze études d'exécution transcendente written in memory of Liszt, the Solemn Overture on Russian Themes, as well as the Russian Folk Songs. I will listen following one:









Different version in youtube:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lyapunov: Violin Concerto in D minor & Symphony No. 1

Maxim Fedotov (violin)

Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky

I will go with this on I slightly prefer this concerto combination a bit more then the Chandos


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall stream this version


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to have the Olympia recording and it was one of only about fifty discs which I have culled over the course of 20-odd years. Sadly, that reflects what I thought of the symphony itself - as with Anton Rubinstein's no.1 (another I got rid of...) nothing grabbed me at all. I tried to stick with it for a number of years but it always failed to win me over. I'm glad others can see things in the work which I obviously couldn't, but I'd be a liar if I was to say that I miss it. Sorry...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Another enjoyable romantic symphony from Russia
There certainly seemed to be something of a conveyor belt at that time of Russian symphonists
I would also agree that this seems a very conservative work with little to make it stand out, pleasant enough but little to make it memorable


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Very enjoyable symphony , I listened to the following recording


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I like it too. Lyapunov is arguably better known for his piano music but I find I respond better to his orchestral output.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Extremely enjoyable symphony. A fairly recent purchase.


----------

